# Disney and DIK



## Carolyn (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anyone been able to pull a Disney resort with a DIK week?  If so which week and year?  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## DianeV (Apr 13, 2009)

I havent. I have an ongoing search for summer with them and other resorts..like 33 resorts, some I have been able to pull before. But I havent been able to pull ANY DVC. I am using the 2009 week I believe (the one we were able to get last March)


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 13, 2009)

I've heard some SA owners have been able to--not sure they were using DIK, though.


----------



## PClapham (Apr 14, 2009)

Dik weeks can be converted to rci points-maybe that way you could get Disney?
Anita


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 14, 2009)

*Not Dikhololo -- But Points Are Points.*




PClapham said:


> Dik weeks can be converted to rci points-maybe that way you could get Disney?


Just yesterday we did _Points For Deposit_ with a banked Lowveld Lodge week.  

That got 39*,*500 RCI Points added to our points balance -- not enough for DVC most likely, but it's something. 

(We tried to buy Dikhololo because of its reputation as a  _Tiger Trader_, but we settled for Lowveld Lodge.  So it goes.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## janej (Apr 14, 2009)

My Dik 2010 week that just got deposited trades very poorly.  It pulls a little over 100k.  This is the first week I deposited since the new system.  So I don't have much to compare.  But I can not seem to get anything from the sightings, let alone Disney.  My 2009 week traded very well.  I was able to see almost everything posted on sightings.


----------



## mqlet (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are my results for my 2009 vs 2010 1bd Dik weeks:

Dikhololo (#1999)  	 Feb 2008 to Feb 2011  	
[122,561]

Dikhololo (#1999) 	Mar 2009 to Mar 2012 	
[102,504]


Since they cover different time periods, I'm not sure which one is stronger.  Also, how do you configure the search engine in RCI to look for Disney resorts only.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## janej (Apr 16, 2009)

Mark,

Your 09 week has a little smaller actual travel period (Apr 2009 - Feb 2011) vs Apr 2009 - Apr 2011) and offers 20% more units.  I'd say the 09 week is stronger than the 2010 week.  My Apr 2010 deposit trades similar to your March 2010 deposit.

Jane


----------



## Pat H (Apr 16, 2009)

I've seen lots of DVC with my 2009 & 2010 Dik for Oct & Nov 2009.


----------



## janej (Apr 16, 2009)

Pat H said:


> I've seen lots of DVC with my 2009 & 2010 Dik for Oct & Nov 2009.



Nice!  What side is you Dik deposit?  Which weeks did you get?  I checked and found I can pull 42 resorts in Orlando for Oct & Nov, but no DVC.


----------



## DianeV (Apr 17, 2009)

Oops I posted that I own at DIK and forgot we sold that week and own at MA now. I thought it was the better of the 2 but I cant pull any DVC or some things I used to be able to pull with both DIK and MA for this summer


----------



## skimble (Apr 25, 2009)

janej said:


> My Dik 2010 week that just got deposited trades very poorly.  It pulls a little over 100k.  This is the first week I deposited since the new system.  So I don't have much to compare.  But I can not seem to get anything from the sightings, let alone Disney.  My 2009 week traded very well.  I was able to see almost everything posted on sightings.



I wouldn't blame poor trade inventory on the power of your week.  My father has an Arroyo Robles week-- prime season in Sedona.  He's seeing about the same availability as my SA weeks.  It's RCI... my guess is, they're allocating the prime trades (of which AR would be) to the Hiltons, Wyndhams, and other clubs.


----------



## dundey (Apr 26, 2009)

Pat H said:


> I've seen lots of DVC with my 2009 & 2010 Dik for Oct & Nov 2009.



I can not see any DVC for the next 2 years, even with my best trading SA week.


----------



## cr4909 (Apr 27, 2009)

dundey said:


> I can not see any DVC for the next 2 years, even with my best trading SA week.



I have a 2 BD Castleburn week and can see all the DVC inventory.

How are you looking?  For whatever reason, you can't navigate to Florida->Lake Buena Vista.  You can try one of two things.  Either, look at Orlando and browse down until you see DVC, or look for DVC individually by searching for "DV01", "DV02", etc.  I guess RCI wants to make it a bit harder to see DVC.


----------



## dundey (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. 

 I thought I looked at all areas but they are there now.
Maybe it was a glitch with the RCI website too, thats been happening to me alot lately.


----------



## abdibile (May 3, 2009)

My Strand Pavilion and Kruger Park Lodge both see over 160.000 exchanges in RCI and also see lots of Disney weeks


----------



## DianeV (May 3, 2009)

Evidently Mount Amanzi is pretty bad these days


----------



## Nancy (May 3, 2009)

Never seen Disney with my best, 2009, Mount Amanzi.  My 2010 week trades really bad.

Nancy


----------



## ira g (May 3, 2009)

Our 2009 DIK weeks which were one bedroom red traded well as we saw many DVC weeks. Our 2010 DIK weeks trade terribly and we see about 120k exchanges from over 160k in 2009. Or 2010 Bushman's trade even worse than the 2010 DIK weeks. We may use the Bushman's for PFD.


----------



## DianeV (May 3, 2009)

Great, we havent gotten our 2010 week yet..guess there is no hurry  




Nancy said:


> Never seen Disney with my best, 2009, Mount Amanzi.  My 2010 week trades really bad.
> 
> Nancy


----------



## dundey (May 6, 2009)

The difference in trading power from year to year in SA is strange.
For 2009 I see over 160,000 resorts with my Knysna Chalets week, but only 90,000 for 2008.
My Glenmore is similar with 2010 trading worse then 09


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (May 7, 2009)

*2010 week keeps building more trades*

I have one week banked with RCI.  Can't even use it before October 2009.  Over the last 10 days I have watched the total units available keep moving up.  Started at 133K.  Currently at 136K.  No complaints, good luck trading.  I've traded for a July 2010 trip to Carlsbad and a March 2010 trip to Spring Training in Scottsdale AZ.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (May 7, 2009)

*Disney trades I can see*

Using CR4909's advice above works for me.  I show trading available with my Dik Week 2010 but probably not when the kids can go.

Animal Kingdom 
1 BR 4 (4) Full Sunday, November 08, 2009 Sunday, November 15, 2009 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Friday, February 05, 2010 Friday, February 12, 2010 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Saturday, February 06, 2010 Saturday, February 13, 2010 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Friday, February 19, 2010 Friday, February 26, 2010 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Saturday, February 20, 2010 Saturday, February 27, 2010 

Beach Club
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Friday, November 13, 2009 Friday, November 20, 2009 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Friday, January 15, 2010 Friday, January 22, 2010 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Saturday, February 06, 2010 Saturday, February 13, 2010 

Boardwalk
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Friday, November 13, 2009 Friday, November 20, 2009 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Saturday, November 14, 2009 Saturday, November 21, 2009 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Sunday, November 15, 2009 Sunday, November 22, 2009 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Friday, December 11, 2009 Friday, December 18, 2009 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Sunday, January 03, 2010 Sunday, January 10, 2010 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Saturday, January 09, 2010 Saturday, January 16, 2010 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Saturday, January 23, 2010 Saturday, January 30, 2010 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Saturday, February 06, 2010 Saturday, February 13, 2010 
 1 BR 4 (4) Full Friday, March 05, 2010 Friday, March 12, 2010


----------

